# T770 DEF Gauge



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

FWIW, GM is moving _away_ from physical analog gauges and moving toward digital gauges -- both graphic and/or numeric -- because software is cheap and physical components aren't.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I'll take even a digital cluster over it just saying level is ok. That doesn't cut it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Gator said:


> I'll take even a digital cluster over it just saying level is ok. That doesn't cut it.


It does give a percentage readout once the level hits a certain point. Mine showed 25% after I had driven about 7500 miles.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Gator said:


> This is a simple gauge that should be in our TD Cruzes. Its small enough to fit in any cluster of gauges
> View attachment 50889
> View attachment 50897


5.9mpg in your big truck?!? Whoa..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

